# Buchstaben/Zahlen zählen



## Binary (9. Feb 2004)

Wie kann ich in einem String die Gesamtzahl der Vorhandenen Buchstaben/Zahlen auslesen?
Wenn also der Benutzer z.b. "123456" eingibt, soll das 6 ergeben...


----------



## Beni (9. Feb 2004)

```
String string = "123456";
int length = string.length();
```

Gar nicht so schwer, oder  :wink: 

mfg Beni


----------



## bummerland (9. Feb 2004)

wenn du genau wissen willst, wieviele buchstaben und zahlen drin sind:

```
int nums = 0;
int letters = 0;
for (int i=0; i<string.length(); i++)
{
    if (((Character)string.charAt(i)).isDigit())
    {
        nums++;
    }
    else
    {
        letters++;
    }
}
```


----------

